# Facebook help



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey everybody my nephew ( my hunting partner ) is in local model contest. Only 6 candidates. He is a lil behind. Im asking you folks to go like the page and like his photo !!

PLEASE HELP !!!!!!

Thanks 
Luke

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...33018069.51812.106791776020149&type=1&theater


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Can I really hit the like button on a male model with me being a male and all?lol.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

LMBO ! If it wasnt a kids contest then I would have differant feelings....lol....Both of my nephews girlfriends are in a contest with the same company....Kaylee Ginn and Kimberly Potter


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Can I really hit the like button on a male model with me being a male and all?lol.


I wonder if it puts a little heart by his picture and says "catcapper *"likes"* this"


----------

